# Cherry Blossom P&S



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i've been eagerly awaiting the birthing of blossoms on our weeping cherry tree and was rewarded when i looked out this morning with this, the first blossom.










i shall be keeping my camera batteries fully charged and ready for more blossoming.

rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very Nice Karen


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Another beauty Karen. You must have a wonderful yard. So Spring has sprung there now and Winter is over?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

yes, Spring is on its way. we just had a thunder and lightening storm so i think Winter's having a hard time parting.

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it seems the month of changes in my garden, is October... we have all kinds of crazy weather at the moment, from hot sun to snow down the line. luckily my cherry trees seem finally to be peeping out from behind their winter coats...



















i just pray i can do their beauty, justice. 
rosesm


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are so pretty Karen! I love cherry blossoms too.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

glad you like them too Liz.

each day i get more and more antsy with waiting for the cherry trees to be a mass of flowers. they seem to be drip feeding me, one blossom at a time.










.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

All that with a point and shoot..you ought to be ashamed...Rich ( ha ha ha ) 

p.s nice work as always...


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Color please!! I love the B & W but I am imagining the color bursting and am itching to see it! So odd to thing of spring in october


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

some more taken this morning. they're so beautiful so see. i just have to share them.
































































rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Another beautiful set Karen. The dew drops really add to the images. Feels sort of frosty still even though your Spring is arriving. I hope we get a little cool weather here someday. I went out this morning and my lens fogged over about like these blooms because of the heat and humidity. (my camera was in the chilly cold air conditioned car) It took me a half hour to finally get some clear glass.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice.. K... Let's see..it is coming onto Spring there now, right? Great pix and I hope you are, at least, printing some of them for your friends and relatives. regards, Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it was very misty when i took that last lot. i was pleased with how they turned out.

Rich, you've given me a wonderful idea. i am changing jobs in three weeks and have been trying to think up something that i can give each of the staff members in this job as a kind of leaving gift. i think i'll go and get some of these printed. thank you for the idea.

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

rosesm


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Maybe that photograph on a coaster project?

:rose:



Koru said:


> it was very misty when i took that last lot. i was pleased with how they turned out.
> 
> Rich, you've given me a wonderful idea. i am changing jobs in three weeks and have been trying to think up something that i can give each of the staff members in this job as a kind of leaving gift. i think i'll go and get some of these printed. thank you for the idea.
> 
> rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

very good idea -JAW- thank you. 

here's another.










rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep coaster.... it should be...Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful day today.





































rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

three more




























rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

All good ... you sure you are still using that p&s?? ha ha Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the color pic Karen. Not so much the B&W. Could be my monitor but they look flat. Were they taken as B&W or were they altered color shots?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Karen, the second series is just beautiful.....Glad yall are on the way the spring, Thats my favorite time of the year, Everything is fresh and new.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Karen, Very nice shots as usual.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This one is my favorite but I like them all. Awesome!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Love the color pic Karen. Not so much the B&W. Could be my monitor but they look flat. Were they taken as B&W or were they altered color shots?


do you mean the black and whites in this 2007 series Jack, or the later 2008 series?

all these 2007 were taken with the point and shoot. all the 2008 are taken with the Nikon D80. colour is as colour, and black and white is as black and white on the camera. many of the 2008 black and whites i've altered the camera settings to give high tone difference. i can understand why they would seem 'flat'. i'll play some more with those settings.

rosesm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wow!!! Great photo's Karen. I Can't decide which one I like best. The b&w's are awesome. The color ones are excitingly beautiful too. Fantastic.


----------

